# My very first car -- a used 1997 Altima



## llllll (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi all,

I just purchase my very first car for about 3 months now. It was still in very good condition when I brought it. After a month or so the A/C died and my father took it to the mechanic and he had to switch the computer in order for the a/c to work. 

After the swap, the car drives funny. When I start the car and add gas to it. The car would stall a bit and then continue to release gas to the engine. (at least this is what i think happens.) After a few weeks, the airbag light started to flash and I took it to another mechanic to have that fixed.

I love music and a/c so when i drive the car I had the music and a/c up. So for about a month after everything worked fine. Then this week, I start seeing the brake light and battery light "ON" but the car drives fine. Then the abs light and the airbag light start to flash. 

It came to a point where my battery died and thank god I have a portable car starter. I start the car and it would go for a bit and died and start it again and died. Luckily, I was able to move it to a parking street when some good old fashion muscles and help from family. 

I am a new at cars dont know much about taking care of it. I would like to know what's the best way to fix it. I think the battery is okay (2 years old battery) probably died because I use it so much for music and a/c. 

Isn't there a way for me to start up the car and make the engine run so that the battery can recharge? I am also thinking about changing the computer because I think that might be flaky as well. Please help this newbie. Thanks!

-llllll


----------



## dolla82 (Oct 18, 2004)

the computer should have never been changed for the a/c to work. the first mechanic didnt know what he was doing. Do you still have ur old computer? if so then put it back. if not then its deffinetly a computer issue.


----------



## llllll (Oct 18, 2004)

dolla82 said:


> the computer should have never been changed for the a/c to work. the first mechanic didnt know what he was doing. Do you still have ur old computer? if so then put it back. if not then its deffinetly a computer issue.


Yes, but I dont know how to open up the car to put it back. Do you know where I can find the directions? Is it easy?


----------



## llllll (Oct 18, 2004)

llllll said:


> Yes, but I dont know how to open up the car to put it back. Do you know where I can find the directions? Is it easy?


I got a new battery and swap it, still I see only the brake light & battery light lit. What does that mean?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like the wrong ecu was put in, did they get it out of a wrecking yard? Try to get your old one back! If you battery keeps dying, is there water in all the cells? is your alternator working right? Do you have a stock radio in it or did you put in a high power unit that the alternator cant keep up with?


----------



## llllll (Oct 18, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> sounds like the wrong ecu was put in, did they get it out of a wrecking yard? Try to get your old one back! If you battery keeps dying, is there water in all the cells? is your alternator working right? Do you have a stock radio in it or did you put in a high power unit that the alternator cant keep up with?


Could be the wrong ecu if that means "computer". There is water in the cell but I went and purchase a new battery. I would like to hook up the old computer to see if the A/C still works. I dont know how to check the alternator cuz I am a newbie. Where does one find the info regarding altimas anyways? Stock Radio? I haven't got a clue.

What I did try was jumpstart my car and put it on neutral and add gas to the car for over 15 minutes. I heard that's how one can recharge the battery but that didn't work.

Now when I start the car the "brake" & "battery" light are "ON".


----------

